# Dipping sauces for chicken tenders



## GB (Nov 22, 2004)

OK sorry for the short notice, but my pregnant wife just told me I need to make chicken tenders for dinner. That I can handle, but she loves dipping sauces and I have never made any. I have less than an hour before I need to go to the store so you quick help is much appreciated.

What are some easy dipping sauces I can make to keep her happy?

TIA!


----------



## Audeo (Nov 22, 2004)

Honey, Honey-Mustard, BBQ Sauce, Blue Cheese Dressing, Ranch Dressing

...with a side of peanut butter-covered dill pickle spears to make her grin!


----------



## Alix (Nov 22, 2004)

Plum sauce! Sweet and sour, thai peanut sauce. All these are at the store GB. Buy them prefab.


----------



## GB (Nov 22, 2004)

Thanks guys!!!


----------



## marmalady (Nov 22, 2004)

Maybe a little late, but the 'standard' sauce for coconut shrimp is great with tenders too - just orange marmalade with horseradish stirred in to taste!


----------



## amber (Nov 22, 2004)

Thats so funny because I was just about the ask the same question.  I like the orange marmalade and horseradish idea!


----------



## GB (Nov 22, 2004)

marmalady said:
			
		

> Maybe a little late, but the 'standard' sauce for coconut shrimp is great with tenders too - just orange marmalade with horseradish stirred in to taste!



Oh that sounds great. We have leftovers so I just may use that sauce for tommorows meal  Thanks!


----------

